# chopsticks( hard version)



## rucka (Apr 2, 2011)

i heard this song on youtube and decided to try it out myself over spring break. tell me wat u think thx!!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Nicely done ... had not heard that particular version before. Thanks for sharing it here


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree. Very well done!
I've never heard of this piece before, but it was thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## rucka (Apr 2, 2011)

haha thx


----------



## BarenboimFan (Apr 26, 2011)

Threw in some moonlight sonata, some rachmaninoff prelude op 3, and some liszt....awesome


----------

